# slogan suggestions



## Midnight sun

new to the forum I live in Alaska and looking for a slogan for my plowing and sanding business if you have any suggestions thanks


----------



## makplow

Midnight keep this thread going. I`m sure after a while you`ll get alot of idea`s. in the mean time I`ll try to think of one myself. Mak.  :waving:


----------



## grandview

How about

Midnight Sun inc. or llc or dba
Snow Services
555-5555 
Keep it simple  

Where up with the midnight sun so you don't have to be.


----------



## makplow

MID NIGHT SUN SNOW REMOVAL..........WHERE THE SUN NEVER SETS ......NEITHER MY SERVICES......:waving:


----------



## The Cowboy

Sounds good, but there is no midnight sun, nor any sun at all during the winter. its kind of an oxymoron. maybe try making a slogan with Northern Lights as part of it. just my $0.02.


----------



## Brian Young

Midnight sun said:


> new to the forum I live in Alaska and looking for a slogan for my plowing and sanding business if you have any suggestions thanks


Just keep it simple, a last name then plowing and a big phone number. I'm sure I'll catch heck for this but I personally hate those tacky seasonal names like Snow flake snow plowing, Snow busters, Chilly snow services, I could go on and these are some real names where I live. Like I said just keep it simple, Last name, Big phone number and find somewhere to put free estimates and fully insured on there. Out of say 500 people I have plowed maybe 5 have been from my truck being lettered, so I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## REAPER

A good advertising slogan can cost a lot of money.


How much ya got?


----------



## Jpocket

Brian Young said:


> Just keep it simple, a last name then plowing and a big phone number. I'm sure I'll catch heck for this but I personally hate those tacky seasonal names like Snow flake snow plowing, Snow busters, Chilly snow services, I could go on and these are some real names where I live. Like I said just keep it simple, Last name, Big phone number and find somewhere to put free estimates and fully insured on there. Out of say 500 people I have plowed maybe 5 have been from my truck being lettered, so I wouldn't get my hopes up.


A catchy name is just another form of marketing, and different names generally appeal to different types of people. A trendy young professional may be looking for Snow Busters Snow Plowing, Were as an older simpler person may be looking for Joes Plowing.


----------



## Grn Mtn

Slogans are tough, almost as hard as coming up with a logo. However they are not necessary. To effectively create a good slogan, you really need to understand what your (business is) all about. What sets you apart from the competition? Then keep it short and simple, it doesn't have to be catchy or cute or funny, it just needs to tie into your line of work.

It took four years to come up with mine, and three for the logo, the name was the easy part. Speaking of names, one major good reason NOT to use a personal name for your business is if you ever want to sell it. Buyers are more willing to buy your business if they don't have to change the name, but are less likely to buy if yours (not theirs) is plastered all over it.

For me Green Mountain Landscape is an homage to my state of 18 years, age 1-18, and it gives the impression of simple, beautiful, natural, yet keeps my options open enough so I can do everything from plowing to paver's. Having a catchy name like QuickCuts Mowing implies fast (cheap?) grass cutting, but not anything else. This past year I finally came up with a slogan which is: _Inviting nature home._ I think it ties in well with my company's name and it is the (what has become) core element of my design philosophy.

So to come up with a slogan, if you still want one, answer these questions:

What is your company's name
What does your company do?
Why do you do what you do?
What sets you apart from everyone else?
How does your business positively affect others?
Does the proposed slogan tie into the core elements of your business?

Try something like "Clearing the roads, one lane at a time"... Come to think of it, is Midnight Sun the name of your business? How did you come up with the name? Can you change it to make it more industry specific?


----------

